# Is Drift Fishing Extinct?



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Does anyone ever drift for walleye on Erie?I've been on this site for over a year now and have yet to see anyone sharing tips or information concerning drifting.Everything i see has to do with trolling.I do understand the theory behind trolling(cover more area)and have even resorted to trolling myself when all else fails,but drifting to me seems to be much more relaxing and rewarding.I have drift fished out of Lorain,Vermilion and Huron for the past 30 years or so and have caught my share of eyes to say the least with quite a few fish ohio or trophy fish.This past year from what i've heard,read,talked to people,wasn't very productive for anyone, but everytime i was out this year which would be every week,2-3-4 times a week,every other boat i did happen to see would be trolling.So my question would be,is there anyone out there that may be able to help an old drifter try to keep up with the elusive walleye while drifting till i die?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Well, I'm not so sure if I can oblige you on your request since my base mode for fishing for Erie eyes is trolling. I do however almost exclusively drift fish for about the first month and half of spring simply because it's the most effective. Not to worry, I know quite a few old timers that refuse to troll and do really well drifting. These guys would not fish any other way, period.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I may be going WAY out on a limb here but I'd guess 90% of all Erie trollers would rather be drifting. That is, if trolling held no perceived advantage over drifting.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

My buddy and I were up trolling one day this Summer and we caught eight Walleyes but had no keepers. WE shut down and started drifting and I cast out a 1/4 ounce Chartreuse lead head jig with a chartreuse twister tail and a piece of nightcrawler and caught four more . None of those were keepers either.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its the second most produtive besides vert. but isnt that the idea,find them trollin and fish accord. Im sure trollin will produce bigger fish but its tough when there shallow! Hope to get out on the Big Water for a good night bite!


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

D'nC,

I consider myself a troller, but would rather catch fish on a jig any day. That being said, I also fish quite a few tournaments on Lake Erie and to be as effecient as possible and to weigh the biggest bags, you must troll in almost every condition. That being said, bottom bouncers w/spinners saved the day more than once this year during tourneys. Success while drifting w/weight foward spinners depends on a suspended bite and being on the right location.

The fact that there are fewer walleye in Lake Erie in the past few years lends an even greater advantage to trolling, as trolling contacts more fish than drifting. I think with the abundant '03 walleye class, which will be in the 17-19" range this coming summer, coupled with the high cost of fuel, that drifting will "reimmerge" as a popular way of catching walleye.

Tim


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Dazed and Confused,
We drifted nw of West Sister last year with a Charter. We had a blast using bottom bouncers and throwing a weighted night crawler harness, chartruse was a good color that day. We did limit out, four of us. I love to drift early and then later on troll. I am planning on doing a lot of drifting next year early since I have a boat that can go on LE now. So if I have any luck next spring, I will be sure to post. Lots of info on this site that is shared, no reason to keep secrets when others try to help.  
Ron


----------



## FISHONAJ (Oct 25, 2005)

Drifting on the big lake is old school and i'm sure most of us have good memories. If i can i'm going to take some vacation days during the spring '06 season and work the reefs...AJ


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

WalleyeGuy and Shortdrift still drift fish and do a fair job. We also cast while drifting. I wouldn't say that trolling always produces larger fish although we will troll if needed.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

There are still some purists out there. I'm surprized that GR hasn't piped up yet.

In my opinion trolling is just controlled drifting and I sometimes troll slower than the drifters drift.

Some people have trolling confused with dragging a bunch of lures behind the boat. They are wrong.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Marc is right trolling is much more than just dragging lures. Its dragging them with a whole set of (at least 4 of each) board rods or dipsey rods or leadcore rods or rigger rods or even copper rigs or wire dipsey rigs all with line counters to be able to reproduce every thing else to the productive presentation. while keeping the lines from tangleing and burning gas the whole time I love to troll but I sure do enjoy a day of jigging or casting. One rod, one lure and feeling the strike instead of seeing it. But it really is fun to try and run 8 lines off of a 21' boat and not get any tangles, true sport in itself even without catching anyfish.

Scott


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I like to be versital on the water. Alot I think on how you present yourself on the water will increase your catch. Shallow walleye are pretty spooky in clear water. The use of the wind and/or current seems to be the way to go.
I like the term Back-troll because it incorps. both trollin and drifting at a controlled speed. As they move deeper its hard to keep bottom contact driftin on a windy day. Youll need ALOT of it on a clear summer day. Takes alot of pratice in either style and becomes CONTROL! I think thats were Shortdrift got his name.  Cant beat it! Good Luck!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I really didn't start serious trolling until I went out with EZMARC one day. He showed and explained the basic's to me which got me started and have given me the ability to be somewhat sucessful. To me, trolling is just another presentation you must learn to be as versatile as possible on those tough bite days. What I really like about drifting is the ability to quickly move back over a small feeding pod of fish as well as feeling the strike. Short drifts can be very productive as long as you don't spook the fish. Many times I have trolled and then drifted the area when I found fish. THE KEY to drifting, like trolling, IS DEPTH CONTROL. One of the most effective ways to effect good control is to use a clip-on line counter which allows you to grt back into the strike zone very quickly.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I drift fish on smaller lakes like nimi, and berlin. But even then thats during the colder water period. I like to fish lindy rigs and I think they work best when you fish them slow.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice pics.Wish i knew how to post them to show a few of my own.Anyway,what do you guys prefer to use when you do drift?I have been on top of schools of fish at times this past summer and have thrown everything in my box at them without even a sniff.My most productive lure over the years is about 20 years old now.It's a green and white nightcrawler lure that was made in Elyria about that same time.I think they are still in business as i did find some of their lures at the bait shop accross the street from the public docks in vermilion this past year but nothing like the one i've got.I've also had good luck with with the gold worm harness but have lost some big fish with them because the line on the harness would break which is why i prefer the weight forward lures attached directly to my line.Erie Dierie's used to be pretty productive for me years ago but seem to have lost their alure to the fish,other than sheephead.Any suggestions on changing my old schooled ways of fishing?Any new products out their i should know about?I really don't have much of a problem finding the fish,it's getting them in the box the past few years.


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

My prediction is that drifting will come back into play for 06 with all those 2003's out there. Should be a good year to dig those old weight forwards out again. Like most others the feel of a fish hitting with rod in hand does add to the experience and I'll be doing it as well next summer. 

I troll with weight forwards now and then and at times they are the Cat's Meow.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use any number of approaches when drifting or drift casting. Erie Dearies still work as well as Smiley Blades with beads. Colorado Blade with beads and the good old June Bug blades with beads. Gold blades have been the go to color to start but copper, both smooth and hammered will do the best at times. Take a Smiley Blade followed by a red, white and green bead with a size 4 Gamagatsu and a piece of crawler or pork grub and hang on! I prefer the the old style wire trolling sinker and try to keep the line at 45 degrees unless we are in shallow/clear water, them we use split shot a long way back.
My line of choice is 10# Power Pro with an 8# Seagaur flurocarbon leader to the lure.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Your crazy if you think drifting will come back just like that next year. No way even with the 03 hatch the walleye pops. are not what they were back in the 80's and early 90's. There would have to be a huge swing in numbers before that happens again. And that won't b/c the aholes up north take more than there share!!!! Also with the hot summer weather the fish move out to the deeper waters of the centeral basin and that is Trolling water. the Wieght forward spinner have seen its better days come and go.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

billybob7059 said:


> Your crazy if you think drifting will come back just like that next year. No way even with the 03 hatch the walleye pops. are not what they were back in the 80's and early 90's. There would have to be a huge swing in numbers before that happens again. And that won't b/c the aholes up north take more than there share!!!! Also with the hot summer weather the fish move out to the deeper waters of the centeral basin and that is Trolling water. the Wieght forward spinner have seen its better days come and go.


Beg to differ with you. I have taken my share of walleye while drifting in 50 plus feet of water, both drifting with spinners as well as casting spinners and weight forwards. Have you ever made a sincere effort to try this? 
I will agree with you that the day's of the early 80's will never be again but the weight forward spinner is still a very versatile offering that can be fished in a number of ways. 
If you were limited to one lure to use all season, what would you select? Me? I would choose the weight forward which will work from early spring through late fall, trolling, casting and drifting.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

It's really ironic looking back at the summer of "05", when the lake temp went so high and the trollers (me included) enjoyed very limited success, the old timers I refered to in my original post were catching fish routinely.
These would be fish that are refered to as resident fish and they were not from the class of "03". Some were over 26" and most above 22" and all were caught within 2 miles from shore...go figure.

Dazed, I like blade baits and lead headed jigs tipped with minnows or a piece of crawler when drifting in the early season. On occasion, I'll still throw a weight forward at them too...Erie Dearies, PA's or a Tot. And my favorite while working the casting/jigging rod is...a floating jighead tipped with a minnow behind a BB'er. They can't resist that one. 
Damn, is it spring yet...!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

didn't the guys out east have a really good season this year?


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

If I had only one bait it would have to be a husky jerk bait. They also work all year round. I like the eire Dearies. I have never tried them in 50 foot of water but I bet they would work. I also like the lindy rigs and have fished them in deeper awater in the fall/winter. I will say that they a funner way to fish than trolling is.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

My point was that with the increased cost of fuel (especially for charters) and the increased numbers of catchable/harvestable 'eyes that drifting will likely increase in popularity (especially when the word gets out that drifters are having success-you know the "pack mentality" of Erie fisherman). There are days when you can do as well (maybe even some better) drifting than trolling on both numbers of fish and size. That being said, ask the winners of any of the tourneys on Lake Erie in the last 3 years what method they used and you won't hear "drifting" very often (Daryl Christenson won the PWT in '04 catching a majority of his fish jigging-but other than that very seldom). I think there are a few reasons for this, but the main reason is that (most) trolling tactics target larger fish :B . You will to contact more active fish when you can control the depth of your presentation precisely, at which trolling excels over drifting. 5-8# fish beats 50-3# fish in a tourney any day when you can only weigh 5 fish. Not knockin' drifting-whatever floats your boat ;-)

Tim


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Didn't mean to start any arguments over drifting v/s trolling.I only wanted to know if people did still drift,what colors,lures,depths,presentation,ect.they are using to catch them with.I fish to relax.I do not need to win any tournaments or fill my freezer although it would be nice to land a state record walleye.I am not by any means a pro but i can catch my share of walleye,i only want to increase my chances if at all possible without having to troll because when we do troll,i have to drive the boat and that is not relaxing,it's down right boring.Let me hold that rod for hours,work my lures,play with the different depths according to my finder as to where the fish are at,feel that hit,set the hook and bring that baby home,now thats relaxation.JMO


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I would say you really can't say one is better than the other. Drifting and trolling will always be apart of walleye fishing. There are times when one shines over the other but people like to fish differnet ways. It all depends on what the fish are doing and want.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

D'nC,

The state record walleye was caught on a perch rig w/ a shiner minnow! Maybe us record chasers should give that a try! 

Tim


----------



## Saildog (Aug 2, 2004)

Growing up in Ohio, a friend of my dad's had a boat on Erie and we'd be out there several times a year. Drifting for 'eyes with Erie Dearies and nightcrawlers was the ONLY method we would use and I can't recall ever coming home empty handed. There wasn't much to it back then...you chucked out a Dearie, left the bail open a while (not even really counting), then snapped it shut and waited. 

Then college happened and I moved to California after graduation. To my surprise, you use almost an identical drifting tactic for albacore tuna. Except the baits are whole anchovies the size of brook trout and the tuna fight like a smallmouth (just a heck of a lot bigger). 

When I moved back to Ohio about four years ago, it was like everything had changed overnight. Part of it was due to the changes in the water clarity, part to the decline of walleye numbers and part of it to anglers trying new things. It's been a learning curve, to say the least. I used to have one "walleye rod" and now I have four. My tackle decisions used to be limited to the size and color of Erie Dearie...now it's like taking a final exam. It's like I was gone ten years and the IQ of the fish increase 500% while I was gone.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Toolman said:


> D'nC,
> 
> The state record walleye was caught on a perch rig w/ a shiner minnow! Maybe us record chasers should give that a try!
> 
> Tim


I hear you loud and clear.Kinda makes ya think like "well maybe luck does have alot to do with it".Well personally,I refuse to hand that title to someone that can only fish in a 55 gallon drum.Just remember the old saying"there are bigger fish in the sea".I,am on a mission,and that mission will not end until i die or that record fish is hanging on my wall.Or it weights 11 lbs or better,at which time i will be somewhat content until i do get the state record or die.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Dazed and Confused said:


> .I,am on a mission,and that mission will not end until i die or that record fish is hanging on my wall.Or it weights 11 lbs or better,at which time i will be somewhat content until i do get the state record or die.


Now that I can oblige you on. We no doubt share the same goal here with the exception, that the method of hooking up with it does not matter in the least.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

Toolman said:


> D'nC,
> 
> The state record walleye was caught on a perch rig w/ a shiner minnow! Maybe us record chasers should give that a try!
> 
> Tim


 Sorry Hook N Book,But i would have to eat that bad boy as if it were a giant perch.No money or endorsements there.I would get a picture though.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

just wondering what some of you think the reason(s) are for the slowdown in the success of drift fishing.
does the clarity of the water now have anything to do with it?


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Other than the motor being off, you will often times drift as fast as I troll...lol. If you're referring to the good old days when all we needed was a spinning reel, 10# test trilene and an erie dearie...then yeah, you can blame it on the water clarity or Erie's constantly changing ecosystem in general. 

It's kind of like why my dad can't go out in a row boat anymore with a bucketfull of shiners and catch Blue Pike all night. Things change.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i agree,things have and will always change on erie.i really enjoyed the fishing i did from the late 80's to the mid 90's.but it is different now.
here's something i've wondered about.with the water clarity being what it is these days i wonder if drift fishing at night(full moon?) would be a good method to catch them with weight forward spinners?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I am a die hard drifter/caster that will only troll when forced to. 

There is no doubt in my mind that trolling will beat out drifting at least 90+% of the time. It's really pretty simple as to why. There are more lures in the water. They stay at the same depth, unlike a cast, thus staying in the fish strike zone full time versus a short time with a cast. Trolling covers a lot of water, the more fish you can expose to your lures the better your odds. Trolling allows you to trigger fish into biting. It allows you to speed up, slow down, change direction, add erratic action to your lures that you can't do drifting. Make no mistake, effective trolling is a lot more than just pulling lures. If you just troll in straight lines without S turning and reading the fish responses to these changes, and other changes you not getting the full benefit from trolling. Trolling just allows presentations that you can't repeat by drifting and casting

I much prefer casting, and Erie still provides me with all of casting opportunities I need for recreational fishing.

I agree with Marc completely. With the influx of new fish from the 2003 hatch, casting for a limit of catchable eyes will become much easier to achieve this next year


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i hope!
this will probably be the 1st year in a long time that i'll be able to get up there for a 4 or 5 day trip.i have a friend who runs a 28' sportcraft out of east harbor and always says to "get my butt up there" so i can have some fish for the freezer.i'm hopefully gonna have my boat up there several times this year to.i'd really like to take my older brother up with me.he took me fishing with him more times than i can remember and i'd like to return the favor.he sold his boat,house trailer and the whole works several years back and hasn't fished erie since.


----------



## Dazed and Confused (Aug 31, 2004)

I started a thread in the lounge under the same title above.I would like to have a little(or big)get together on drift fishing.Please post any replies at the lounge.Thanks


----------



## Megabites2U (Apr 13, 2004)

I've been driftfishing on Lake Erie since the mid-1960s and my success rate is just fine. I don't even own a single piece of trolling gear to this day. I admit there is a lot of pressure to try trolling but every time I consider it lo and behold I show up back at the dock with a limit or near-limit of eyes. Then I snap back to my senses. I learned long ago that Lake Erie fishing has its ups and downs and there isn't a thing one can do to get around that. The best thing any fisherman can do is go where the fish are. Then your chances of catching is greatly improved. And there is only one way to keep tabs on the fish: have a lot of fishing friends or be on the water nearly every day. Then after a few years it finally dawns on you that the fish are creatures of habit just like land animals. They keep showing up in the same locations year after year and so do I.


----------

